
Terminal tools that make my life easier - spudlyo
https://jonathanh.co.uk/blog/tools-that-make-my-life-easier.html
======
dontdieych
Upvote for fzf, ripgrep, fd, bat.

\- shell history search with fzf(ctrl + r) is most productive use case in
addition to shell auto suggestion(fish shell).

------
bengale
Bat sounds handy. I’ll have to give that a go tomorrow.

